# Get a haircut... alone



## catlover88 (Jun 10, 2010)

I am 22 years old and I am embarrased to say that I have never gotten a haircut without my mom being present with me. Well, one time I did and it was a horrifying experience. It seems like when someone is there "watching" like your mom, the hairdresser is less likely to fudge up your haircut haha. 

So, my goal is to go get a haircut by myself and be trusting enough of the hairdresser not to mess up my hair! Maybe I have paranoia, but I feel like hairdressers are out to make me look ugly. My hair is like the only thing I like about myself so I'm afraid they will cut it too short, not the way I like it (which has happened before), etc. And also I'm not sure what to talk about with them, I hate making small talk, it's so freaking awkward. So much so that I looked up how to cut my own hair online, but I'm afraid I'd mess it up LOL. Well, there ya have it, my pathetic goal :-D


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That's an excellent goal. Let us know how it pans out!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, you're certainly not alone in this fear.

Haircuts, public restrooms, and phones are three SAS all time classic fears that come up at least once a month.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It sounds like a good goal to me. You can always tell them to trim long just in case and then shorten it from there.
I think you will be fine.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah,that's a good goal 
It can be scary especially if the hairdresser doesn't understand and cuts too much or just does something that doesn't look good.

A good tip though that I started doing after several times of not getting what I wanted is to bring a picture of what you want and then show it to the hairdresser.The times I've done this I've been so much more satisfied than when I just try to stutter something which they usually misunderstand.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

That's a good goal to have. Best of luck with it.


----------



## wildZero (Apr 23, 2010)

I hate going to the hairdressers too, for a lot of different reasons. Not because I like my hair, I don't. Going with my mother is the only thing I could possibly think of, that could make a trip to one of those places worse. It would be a nightmare for me but since you are a 22 year old girl it's not weird. I think going alone would be a really big achievement for you. I'm sure there are lots of 'normal' people who get anxious about this.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

That is a great goal. Good Luck, write back with how you go. 

I just want to walk in and get the haircut I want instead of just asking for the usual boring one


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not too fond of haircuts either. That's why I prefer to go to a barber, one of the many perks of being male. 


Snip, snip, buzz, buzz. "How much?" "Here ya go" "thanks"


good luck

~Sherb


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's a nice goal! I'm kind of in the same boat and have always had my mom take me to my hair appointments. I'm sure the feeling of independence when you go alone will be quite pleasant. Hope it goes well


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Best wishes. Let us know how it turns out. :clap


----------



## tim78 (Nov 2, 2008)

I hate getting my haircut, too. I uually wait a couple of months until it gets completely unkempt. I've found that if I go to barbers that don't speak English well, it lessens my anxiety. Good luck.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Good luck with your haircut  i'm sure you'll look great/


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

that sounds like a good idea for me too, maybe tomorrow


----------



## speedy1girl (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, did you do it??? I also hate getting my hair cut!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bring a picture or pictures with you of how you want different parts of your hair. One for the length, one for the bangs type, one for the color, one for the style, if you can't find it all in one picture or something is hard to explain, just bring a picture for that. There's magazines devoted to hairstyles in the stores that you can buy and cut out your pictures from there.

Talk about hair products, like what is the best *mousse* or *heat protectant* before styling. You know you can put heat protectant spray on the hair when its dry before styling it in the morning or eve or whenever, and it will protect the hair from being burned by the flat iron or blow dryer or curl iron. YOu don't have to wash it everyday or put hairspray on it to stiffen it before styling because both those things are too harsh. And what is the best *shampoo* for your hair type, or *conditioner, deep conditioner, shine product* if you need a shine product. Because different companies usually have a product that is superior but every company rarely has all products superior, sometimes people will switch off brands every few months or just buy a few products, and the rest cheaper, like hairspray can be bought cheap, I don't see a reason yet to pay for more. I pay good for my shampoo but not the rest of products. And techniques as to what *brushes are best, or best flat irons* etc. if there is a question. Some brushes work better even though they look about the same to something you have at home but can be a lot better to use. You can talk about that if you want


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

This is an old thread. Where is she? Maybe the hairdresser took her hostage like they do sometimes you know :wink and she is being fed while tied up in a back room forced to watch MSNBC all day. You know you have to watch out for that stuff.


----------



## speedy1girl (Jul 22, 2010)

Hahahahaha oh the misery of MSNBC  I was hoping since it was old she would have done it by now, but oh well!


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Good luck. I'm due for a haircut myself.


----------



## jk3456 (Jun 23, 2010)

catlover88 said:


> I am 22 years old and I am embarrased to say that I have never gotten a haircut without my mom being present with me. Well, one time I did and it was a horrifying experience. It seems like when someone is there "watching" like your mom, the hairdresser is less likely to fudge up your haircut haha.
> 
> So, my goal is to go get a haircut by myself and be trusting enough of the hairdresser not to mess up my hair! Maybe I have paranoia, but I feel like hairdressers are out to make me look ugly. My hair is like the only thing I like about myself so I'm afraid they will cut it too short, not the way I like it (which has happened before), etc. And also I'm not sure what to talk about with them, I hate making small talk, it's so freaking awkward. So much so that I looked up how to cut my own hair online, but I'm afraid I'd mess it up LOL. Well, there ya have it, my pathetic goal :-D


Good luck, I am 20 and I always make excuses to not get my haircut alone. Or I just have my mom buzz my head lol. I recently got my haircut at some sportsclips barbershop but I had my brother with me. The barber was a female and I always feel more comfortable around females.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey I was TERRIBLY embarassed about needing a member of my family there to watch me get my hair cut lol. I've had it done a few times by myself but eurgh, bliidy awkward usually. My hairs very unruly as it stands now and family keep commenting, telling me I need it done. We should set a day and both go at once. How about, next week today?

good goal anyway, I have the utmost respect for someone who has their hair cut alone for the first time. Having ot sitt there, respond to someones inane questions for half an hour with them examining every inch of your scalp and face closely.


----------



## Hani (Jul 30, 2010)

I just recently started being able to do this again! I found that the anticipation of it was the killer. It helps that my hairstylist is very outgoing and talks 90% of the time.


----------



## speedy1girl (Jul 22, 2010)

They say social anxiety is worry about what hasn't even happened yet... makes sense!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

catlover88 said:


> I am 22 years old and I am embarrased to say that I have never gotten a haircut without my mom being present with me. Well, one time I did and it was a horrifying experience. It seems like when someone is there "watching" like your mom, the hairdresser is less likely to fudge up your haircut haha.
> 
> So, my goal is to go get a haircut by myself and be trusting enough of the hairdresser not to mess up my hair! Maybe I have paranoia, but I feel like hairdressers are out to make me look ugly. My hair is like the only thing I like about myself so I'm afraid they will cut it too short, not the way I like it (which has happened before), etc. And also I'm not sure what to talk about with them, I hate making small talk, it's so freaking awkward. So much so that I looked up how to cut my own hair online, but I'm afraid I'd mess it up LOL. Well, there ya have it, my pathetic goal :-D


That's a legit goal! At least in my world! I hear ya. I try and get my mother or anyone willing to come with me just to ease my anxiety. I trust the hairdresser but the sitting/trapped feeling in the chair really gets to me. I have long and thick hair so it takes forever to work with, and gosh, if I use highlights I'm there for hours. It's awful for me.

What i might suggest (and I'm going to be taking my own advice) is split up the sessions if you do cut and colour. Go in one day to get the cut, breathe and relax for a day or so, then go back for the colour.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i'm the same as you. i only went once to get a haircut alone but everytime i need a cut which is usually in every 3-4 months (i like to have short hair) my mum has to go with me. i don't even go to a hairdresser at a store. my mum has a few friends who are hairdressers that work from home so i always go to them.


----------



## DomBFly (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck!! I know how you feel. Getting a haircut is a nightmare for me. My mom usually just drops me off and the whole way there I shake, fidget, and complain. I usually find that reading a magazine cuts down on annoying small talk. Also, sipping water helps me. Gives me something to do and drowns out the nausea due to nerves. As for your hair, bring in a picture (if you have a specific style in mind). Or do something you've always wanted to try... get bangs, get layers, ect. Good luck on your goal!! You'll be great!


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

today i had a resonable good day going out !

First i took the train to school, to hand in a form, then i went to eat for something in town, and after that i took another train to the hairdressers.
During the ride i even met an old higschool friend and we talked for a few minutes, before i then got off and walked to the hairdressers
The hairdresser asked my a few questions, and i all answerd them, although my aswers were pretty short.
And because the weather was so good i decided to get home by walking, which was quiet relaxing... so yeah, it was a "faily decent" day for me, and im looking forward to having more


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

I hated getting haircuts so much that I actually started cutting my own hair. This is probably going on 18 years now. I hated sitting there, feeling immobilized and incapable of making conversation. I never knew really how I wanted my hair cut which I always got the feeling made them uneasy. And looking at my facial expression in the mirror horrified me - it scared me that I looked so damned scared. Of course, I rationalized the behavior as that I was saving money by doing it myself. I'm a guy, so I guess it's easier for me to shave my head hair down to the nub (and I've got a nubby head). Another option is going to a Korean barber - no conversation anxiety though you might get paranoid or feel uneasy when they talk to each other not knowing what they're saying. Just try to avoid getting the old man with halitosis - although being forced to smell stinky, vomit inducing breath does take your mind off of things. And as a bonus, you will usually get a short neck massage afterwards. Avoidance aside, I do actually go get a proper doo on occasion and am really not trying to dissuade. There are enough hair stylists out there, you're bound to find one you feel comfortable with.


----------

